# I`m done



## Desert Pres (Dec 21, 2012)

I got an initial secure order and after I sent the results I got a back charge for no interior photos, It was a vacant lot. WHAT!!!!!
The other secure order was to install hasp locks on the interior of the entry doors and sliders on all the windows. How do I get out of the house after I lock myself in. I was told to lock the door on my way out. And how do others get in. I was told they would have a key. Another back charge.
Where do they hire people like this. Good luck folks.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Desert Pres said:


> I got an initial secure order and after I sent the results I got a back charge for no interior photos, It was a vacant lot. WHAT!!!!!
> The other secure order was to install hasp locks on the interior of the entry doors and sliders on all the windows. How do I get out of the house after I lock myself in. I was told to lock the door on my way out. And how do others get in. I was told they would have a key. Another back charge.
> Where do they hire people like this. Good luck folks.



What company?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

5 Bros?


----------



## Desert Pres (Dec 21, 2012)

A2Z & 5 Sisters- I`m not only done with them but done with all.
They all need to clean there own house before they can clean others.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

We bid a mold job about a year ago to remove the moldy drywall, clean up the moldy block and identify the source of the water problem. We never got an approval. We were back at the property about 6 months ago and someone had removed the drywall but never cleaned the mold off the block. So we put in a bid to clean it up and ID the source of the water. Never get the approval. Then last week we get an order to go back and fix the water problem because we never reported it. Seriously? The worst part is we have been to the property 4 or 5 times and they have found a reason not to pay for any of them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> We bid a mold job about a year ago to remove the moldy drywall, clean up the moldy block and identify the source of the water problem. We never got an approval. We were back at the property about 6 months ago and someone had removed the drywall but never cleaned the mold off the block. So we put in a bid to clean it up and ID the source of the water. Never get the approval. Then last week we get an order to go back and fix the water problem because we never reported it. Seriously? The worst part is we have been to the property 4 or 5 times and they have found a reason not to pay for any of them.



Nature of the business in 2014 yet newbs are rushing to get into it every day!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mtmtnman said:


> Nature of the business in 2014 yet newbs are rushing to get into it every day!


The thing that sucks is that not only are they screwing the newbs by not paying them but then they try to go after us for their ****ups. We got a convanence failure charge back for a problem that we never got the approval to address (someone else got the approval). When we pointed it out the person actually said "well they aren't around anymore and someone has to pay". It seems like their new strategy is to get a legitimate company to the property just enough to get their fingerprints on it so when some hack screws it up they can say "well you should have known that they were going to do this.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*nur.. you are right*

we are a good company do pretty darn good work etc.. they let these new idiots in the home. and they destory them.. holes in the walls from pulling down curtin rods, stainless steel fridges missing, etc.. but you didnt write one thing down on a report they try to make you replace or fix it for free.. you can report the other vendors due to crappy services etc and all you get is we will look into it.. .Why should i give good work and these clowns make us look bad. just tired of the games.. jusr cause another vendor can push out 30 homes a week doesnt mean anything.. when there homes look like crap and there wints are poor and causing damages.. that shouldnt matter!! im bout to throw in the towel.. these new guys suck and just making it harder to make a dollar


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> we are a good company do pretty darn good work etc.. they let these new idiots in the home. and they destory them.. holes in the walls from pulling down curtin rods, stainless steel fridges missing, etc.. but you didnt write one thing down on a report they try to make you replace or fix it for free.. you can report the other vendors due to crappy services etc and all you get is we will look into it.. .Why should i give good work and these clowns make us look bad. just tired of the games.. jusr cause another vendor can push out 30 homes a week doesnt mean anything.. when there homes look like crap and there wints are poor and causing damages.. that shouldnt matter!! im bout to throw in the towel.. these new guys suck and just making it harder to make a dollar


There is an old saying that not one national or regional cares about "quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" the bottom line is the almighty dollar that is all they care about. "You get what you pay for" things will not change until all the fly by nights are used up..............never happen.


----------

